

Startup Quote: Marissa Mayer, vice president, Google - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/3087317670

======
raychancc
If you need the user to tell you what you’re selling, then you don’t know what
you’re selling, and it’s probably not going to be a good experience.

\- Marissa Mayer (@marissamayer)

<http://startupquote.com/post/3087317670>

